
Most students can’t tell the difference between sponsored content and real news - yabatopia
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/22/13712996/fake-news-facebook-google-sponsored-content-study
======
scott_g
The elephant in the room with fake news stories is that all this expectation
of free information and adblockers led us to this point.

Real journalism costs money. You have writers, editors, and travel expenses
for doing actual research for a news story.

Since nobody is paying for news anymore (and many more aren't even willing to
see advertisements by using adblocker), the only way to make a living is
through advertising.

Now, we have news outlets and blogs all fighting for advertisement clicks by
creating more and more outrageous stories.

You can't adblock and entire article written for the sole purpose of
advertising a service or product.

